# House Projection 2016



## ProjectThisHouse (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi all,

I was suggested to join this forum by a friend, as he thought some of you might be interested in seeing my Halloween house projections.
So with only 364 days until Halloween, visit my page for some inspiration for a big effect for next year. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC07u8ZBLkdxF7hclycvnv1A

Feel free to post any questions you might have.

Cheers,

Mads


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That is wicked cool! How do you do it? Details?


----------



## ProjectThisHouse (Nov 1, 2016)

Frankie's Girl said:


> That is wicked cool! How do you do it? Details?


I'm sure I'm not the first person here posting house projections and it's nothing new, but to put it simple: It's one video projector lighting up the whole house, showing a video that has been formatted to fit the house. So it's actually fairly simple…it's the content in the video that makes or breaks the show. 

I make my content in Photoshop, After Effects and Cinema 4D + I buy some pre-made videos from AtmosFX that I can insert.

I'm planning on making some "How To…." videos when I get some time on my hands.


----------



## Stazy101 (Jan 24, 2016)

That was really cool! Great ending. Hope you post how to videos!


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Yes that is awesome!


----------



## ProjectThisHouse (Nov 1, 2016)

If anyone else are doing house projection, please post some links in this thread. I'd love to see what else is our there.


----------



## ProjectThisHouse (Nov 1, 2016)

Stazy101 said:


> That was really cool! Great ending. Hope you post how to videos!


Yes, that's the plan. It really is fairly simple, and a big bang effect for one prop (the projector)


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

that is amazing!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

We've had a few people here share their whole house projections but not many. I really like what you've done over the years especially with the big finishes. I think my favorite would be the 911 call and spotlights. 

Look forward to seeing your how-to down the road. I'm curious how much computer design time you have put into each one. What projector are you using to do this? Thanks for posting and welcome to HF.


----------



## ProjectThisHouse (Nov 1, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> We've had a few people here share their whole house projections but not many. I really like what you've done over the years especially with the big finishes. I think my favorite would be the 911 call and spotlights.
> 
> Look forward to seeing your how-to down the road. I'm curious how much computer design time you have put into each one. What projector are you using to do this? Thanks for posting and welcome to HF.


Thank you for taking the time to watch the older videos too.

The rule - when you talk about how much time you use in graphic design and video making - is: It takes as much time as you have. 
So since I'm a lazy bone, who doesn't really start until the week before I need the projection, it has probably taken me about 2 hours a day that week + one night where I put it all together and make the final movie and soundtrack.
However, if I had started a month before, I would have used a month. 

The first year took the longest, because I did a lot of trial and error, while trying what works and what doesn't.
The second year, I spend more time adding details after having actually finished the video, so e.g. the 3D transition effect was made at the very end because I had extra time on my hands. It took quite a lot of time, compared to the 2 seconds the animation lasts.

The projector I used this year is a BenQ MX819ST (ST for Short Throw, which is a very wide spread, allowing the projector to be closer to the house and not in the middle of the street) It has 3400 lumens. The other years I used a different BenQ model with 2800 lumens. I switched, because I need all the light I can get for details to stand out.


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

ProjectThisHouse said:


> I'm sure I'm not the first person here posting house projections and it's nothing new, but to put it simple: It's one video projector lighting up the whole house, showing a video that has been formatted to fit the house. So it's actually fairly simple…it's the content in the video that makes or breaks the show.
> 
> I make my content in Photoshop, After Effects and Cinema 4D + I buy some pre-made videos from AtmosFX that I can insert.
> 
> I'm planning on making some "How To…." videos when I get some time on my hands.


I'm looking forward to your how to videos. I'm always up for learning new ways to map. Link in my sig to my tutorial I posted on here, with links to my YouTube channel.


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

That is Fantastic!!! I've always wanted to learn Mapping ever since I saw it used at Disneyland Paris. I have the projector (3 actually) but have never found a tutorial that I could follow. I will check out Icepick's Tut. Maybe that do it for me. Thanks for the videos very impressive. Also Welcome to the forum.

-Z


----------



## ProjectThisHouse (Nov 1, 2016)

Icepick said:


> I'm looking forward to your how to videos. I'm always up for learning new ways to map. Link in my sig to my tutorial I posted on here, with links to my YouTube channel.


Hey that's great. You've already put in a lot of work to explain how it works. I'll see if I can supplement your tutorials with some other nuggets.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

awesome...it is to cool.


----------



## minksocks (Aug 18, 2015)

ProjectThis house i love it and over here in England I have never seen anything like that on any of the houses for Halloween so I also would be really interested in the tutorials. Thankyou for sharing


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

zacharybinx said:


> That is Fantastic!!! I've always wanted to learn Mapping ever since I saw it used at Disneyland Paris. I have the projector (3 actually) but have never found a tutorial that I could follow. I will check out Icepick's Tut. Maybe that do it for me. Thanks for the videos very impressive. Also Welcome to the forum.
> 
> -Z


Seeing mapping done at the Magic Kingdom in Disney World, is what lead me to look into it. Now, they use 3-d scanning, and rendering, as well as no less than 10, (10,000 lumen) projectors,but it can be done with just one for personal use. Life has gotten in the way for me to add to the tutorials I have up already, so I'd love to see more done, even by others. Sorry to jack your thread a little, "project this house".


----------



## ProjectThisHouse (Nov 1, 2016)

Icepick said:


> Seeing mapping done at the Magic Kingdom in Disney World, is what lead me to look into it. Now, they use 3-d scanning, and rendering, as well as no less than 10, (10,000 lumen) projectors,but it can be done with just one for personal use. Life has gotten in the way for me to add to the tutorials I have up already, so I'd love to see more done, even by others. Sorry to jack your thread a little, "project this house".


No worries. That's what the thread is for: Questions, discussion and comments. The one that got me hooked was the 100th anniversary celebration of the Tour De France (bike race), where they projected on the Arc De Triumphe after the final stage.


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hooray! The two guys that I have given credit to on my latest vids in the same post! 

With all of the interest regarding scrims, atmos fx , projectors etc, I think we should petition a new forum section just for projection stuff!

Icepick's tutorials really helped me after I first saw the post here by Haunted Neurons ( a static image projected on a house). EVERYONE on the forum have been amazing and willing to help and share ideas, so I am glad to see another possible series of "how to's" come out!

I haven't been on the site for a while but seeing this post was a pleasant surprise!

-Rich


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

You guys/gals s are amazing....thanks


----------



## WickedWino (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow, that was really cool! Following you now!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Watched them all - beyond awesome! Can't wait to see the how to video.


----------



## Smbh1995 (Aug 23, 2019)

Hi Mads - 

I absolutely love all your halloween projection videos! They are awesome... I actually want to try it out, but my house is all red brick. There is no issue with ambient lighting, no street lights, cars etc as it is a quiet rural street. But can this be done on brick? I can borrow a 5k lumen projector from a friend (his wife won't let him try it on their house). I just don't to invest money and time into a project if it won't work at all. I can't seem to find anyone who has done projection mapping on brick.

Thxs!


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

Just offering $.01 worth of opinion (I don't have brick, so take this for what it's worth).. Mads is definitely the guy to ask. I am not sure if Mads is on these days, but since I happened to be passing by I thought I would chime in..

You may want to look at vids from Matt Champneys over at digital pressworks. He has a strip of brick next to his garage. you can watch some of his vids to see what you're up against. Matt's projector is only 3-4 thousand lumens, so a 5 may work better..






Digital Pressworks – House Projection Mapping Videos







www.digitalpressworks.com






Other questions,
Would your buddy allow you to borrow it before Oct for one evening? Have him bring it over and just hook it to a laptop and project different patterns, to see how it looks. Create a folder of different pictures, and go through them on your house... For example, I LOVED a dark black brick texture on my laptop but it was too muddy on my house when projected etc.. this way you can decide quickly if you want to move forward or not. It will also give you ideas of what patterns look the best on your house.

Also, how tall is your frontage ? Is it at all possible to put white dropcloths up for the night? You would see a difference and probably be much happier with the results..once again, just a thought..
Good Luck, and now I will leave it to Mads for his opinion!


----------



## Smbh1995 (Aug 23, 2019)

spiney99 said:


> Just offering $.01 worth of opinion (I don't have brick, so take this for what it's worth).. Mads is definitely the guy to ask. I am not sure if Mads is on these days, but since I happened to be passing by I thought I would chime in..
> 
> You may want to look at vids from Matt Champneys over at digital pressworks. He has a strip of brick next to his garage. you can watch some of his vids to see what you're up against. Matt's projector is only 3-4 thousand lumens, so a 5 may work better..
> 
> ...





spiney99 said:


> Just offering $.01 worth of opinion (I don't have brick, so take this for what it's worth).. Mads is definitely the guy to ask. I am not sure if Mads is on these days, but since I happened to be passing by I thought I would chime in..
> 
> You may want to look at vids from Matt Champneys over at digital pressworks. He has a strip of brick next to his garage. you can watch some of his vids to see what you're up against. Matt's projector is only 3-4 thousand lumens, so a 5 may work better..
> 
> ...


THANK YOU! Actually, I did chat with Matt C. I might purchase his safety box or build my own.Matt was extremely helpful too. He and another VJ recommended 5K Lumens. My friend thinks we should go to 10K lumens. But I will see if can bring the projector over for a test run. His is pretty heavy and uses a special van from his company to transport.

Dropcloths might work - didn't think of that. thxs.


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

Smbh1995 said:


> THANK YOU! Actually, I did chat with Matt C. I might purchase his safety box or build my own.Matt was extremely helpful too. He and another VJ recommended 5K Lumens. My friend thinks we should go to 10K lumens. But I will see if can bring the projector over for a test run. His is pretty heavy and uses a special van from his company to transport.
> 
> Dropcloths might work - didn't think of that. thxs.



Please let us know how it works. My house is red brick also but I would love to do a full house projection.


----------



## Smbh1995 (Aug 23, 2019)

debbiedowner67 said:


> Please let us know how it works. My house is red brick also but I would love to do a full house projection.


For sure. 

Note: this project is really to give my retired dad something to look forward too after a major health crisis and a fun activity with 3 of his buddies and counting. I still haven't had the heart and strength to let my mom know a homemade 13ft wood Star Trek logo shrine with fog machines is going up on her front yard.


----------

